# WoW Clip



## stencyl (Jun 7, 2005)

For anyone who has played WoW or EQ:

http://hem.bredband.net/b222680/leeroy.wmv


----------



## a|one (Jun 7, 2005)

LOL my friend sent me this a week ago, I swear its everywhere. Funny clip though.


----------

